# Brauche ich J2EE ?



## Manfred (1. Aug 2006)

Hi!

Beschäftige mich zum ersten mal mit Servlets. Möchte jetzt ein Servlet compilieren, jedoch scheine ich das Package
javax.servlet nicht zu haben.

In meinem Buch steht, dass man das J2EE nicht unbedingt braucht, da der Server (bei mir Tomcat) diese beisteuert. Habe aber nichts gefunden??

Danke!


Habs schon gefunden:
C:\Programme\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 5.5\common\lib\servlet-api.jar


Aber, wofür braucht man genau J2EE???


----------



## foobar (1. Aug 2006)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/J2ee


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (1. Aug 2006)

Tomcat ist kein J2EE-Server. Tomcat ist ein JSP/Servlet-Container, also ein Teil eines J2EE-Servers.


----------

